# Ruderboot Abdeckung



## Carp Dav (15. Juli 2007)

hallo 

möchte mein ruderboot, das an einem baggersee "geparkt" liegt vor regen, blätter....  schützen.

ein angelkollege von mir hat sein boot mit einer abdeckplane vom baumarkt abgedeckt, ist aber nicht das optimale, da sich auf der plane regenwasser sammelt und somit die plane durchhängt

hat jemand von euch einen guten vorschlag wie ich sonst noch mein boot abdecken könnte?


----------



## Laserbeak (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

Wenn Du eine Regenplane nutzt, brauchst Du eine Unterkonstruktion die verhindert, dass sich das Wasser sammeln kann. Die kann je nach Bootstyp verschieden aussehen, ist aber problemlos ohne großen Aufwan herzustellen. Am einfachsten ist es, die Plane am Boot rundherum zu befestigen (am Ende des Angeltages) und dann ein Stück Besenstiel o.ä. hochkant unter die Plane zu stellen. Besser ist es, einen halben Tennisball auf den Besenstiel zu nageln, damit der Stiel die Plane nicht durchsticht.|wavey:


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

Hei Carp DAV|wavey:
Sieh mal nach unter : www.segelladen.de  die haben fertige Planen.Nimm 20 cm breiter und länger als Dein Boot ist. Uwe


----------



## Carp Dav (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

habe eigentlich an was festeres gedacht.

z.b.: eine kunksstoff-holkammerplatte. 








nur wie befestige ich die auf die bootsgröße zugeschnittene abdeckung?


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

Nimm ne Teichfolie und mach Ösen rein.


----------



## Carp Dav (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

hi
heute war ich im baumarkt. die sind ja total plem plem.
für so eine hohlkammerplatte die ich für mein 2.8 m boot bräuchte wollen die 70-80 € #d
habe mir auch teichfolien angeschaut, wenn mir nichts besseres einfällt wird es eine teichfolie sein.

ich wollte halt was festes auf einer " dachlattenkonstruktion" das ich einfach vom boot nehme und am ufer ablege.
mit den folien hat man die verzurerei, aber wenn mir nicht einfällt......


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

Nimm keine Teichfolie, die ist zu schwer und zu empfindlich. Geh zum Sattler und hol Dir Plane mit eingearbeitetem Gewebe. Der schneidet Sie sofort passend, näht sie um und macht sofort ein paar Ösen rein.


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

mach es so wie ulli3d gesagt hat und dann spannst du ein paar metallbögen von der einen seite zur anderen, damit das wasser zu den seiten ablaufen kann


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

Statt der Metallstäbe würde ich Fiberglasstäbe nehmen, die wiegen nichts und sind flexibel. Du kannst auch noch Taschen für die Stäbe in die Folie nähen (lassen). So ist das bei meinem Boot, man hat dann mit 3 Stäben einen Rundbogen über dem Boot. Alternativ zu den Fiberglasstäben kann man auch Stäbe, wie man sie auch heute bei den einfachen Zelten zum Aufspannen nimmt, einsetzen.


----------



## Carp Dav (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

hallo jungs

danke für die vorschläge #6
mal schauen ob hier noch einige erfindungen reinkommen.
zum schluss hab ich ein " kajütboot" 

die idee mit dem stäbe in die plane einnähen ist nicht schlecht:m:m


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

Hei CARP DAV#h
Die Idee mit dem "Kajütboot" ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.So eine gutgemachte Plane kostet zwar auch gutes Geld , aber aus eigener Erfahrung bei Wanderfahrten und Schlechtwetterangeltagen weiß ich so'n Unterstand zu schätzen - und wenn wenigstens die Utensilien trocken bleiben . Mußt Dir aber vorher 'ne geschickte Aufteilung für die Spriegel einfallen lassen damit Du möglichst viel Nutzraum hast , ohne daß Dich das beim Rudern bzw. mit Motor fahren oder Angeln stört.Die Idee mit den eingenähten Taschen für die Spriegel hat den vorteil,daß du die Plane gut reffen kannst , ohne das sie wegrutscht . #6Uwe


----------



## Carp Dav (9. August 2007)

*abdeckung ist fast fertig*

servus

mein kumpel und ich sind mit dem basteln der abdeckung fast fertig.
gugst du bilder:

hinteres teil fertig; vorderes teil -konstruktion ohne platten: 






kumpel beim zuschneider der platten auf der konstruktion:





fast fertige abdeckung (beide teile verbunden durch scharniere):


----------



## Carp Dav (9. August 2007)

*auf dem wasser*

auf dem wasser:




der spalt zwischen beiden elementen (wo die charnieren sind) ist mit einer teichfolie versehen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ruderboot Abdeckung*

...zum Thema Billigplane: Nach 2 Jahren spröde geworden und beim Sturm zerrissen. War ein früher mal ein Seitenteil von einem Gartenpavillon.

http://img486.*ih.us/img486/7176/bild019tg3.jpg


----------

